# Need Help!



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,
I have bought a pair of rollers;yesterday and today in morning when I saw the cage they laid an egg.basically I bought them to cross breed with the fantails as they were not laying any egg since I bought them for like 1 year.....

Now when I put them in the same cage they started fighting,and now rollers have laid egg and sitting on it.... 

1.What should I do now!? 
2.Is the size of the cage ok?
3.Why are fantails not laying eggs?
4.Should I cross roller hen with fantail cock?
5.How can I get rid of cats?
 

Pictures:
Fantail:









Rollers:









Both:


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

The setup you have is too open like there is no shelter at all. If it gets too hot how can they cool off? And if there are cats and other predators around they will try to get your birds which will increase their stress and they are never gonna lay any eggs. Deterring a cat or any other predator that knows there is potential food here is not going to be easy and this looks like an open invitation.

Can't you give them more protection, like moving the whole box to a safer area, or under a big tree and have an aviary around. It would be better if the box was placed higher up than being so near to the ground. You have to cover all the sides for at least 3 feet from the bottom, add few perches. Do you let them out during the day?

Are you also sure that both the fantails are not of the same sex? If you are sure then the first thing you should do is to give them a calm and peaceful place where they will feel safe. Give them time and if still they are unsuccessful then their tail feathers might have to be trimmed to aid their mating process, there are many links in the web. Google it and find out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> The setup you have is too open like there is no shelter at all. If it gets too hot how can they cool off? And if there are cats and other predators around they will try to get your birds which will increase their stress and they are never gonna lay any eggs. Deterring a cat or any other predator that knows there is potential food here is not going to be easy and this looks like an open invitation.
> 
> Can't you give them more protection, like moving the whole box to a safer area, or under a big tree and have an aviary around. It would be better if the box was placed higher up than being so near to the ground. You have to cover all the sides for at least 3 feet from the bottom, add few perches. Do you let them out during the day?
> 
> Are you also sure that both the fantails are not of the same sex? If you are sure then the first thing you should do is to give them a calm and peaceful place where they will feel safe. Give them time and if still they are unsuccessful then their tail feathers might have to be trimmed to aid their mating process, there are many links in the web. Google it and find out.



I agree with this comment. Your set up isn't sufficient for breeding birds, or even keeping a pair as pets. They need an enclosed structure around them to be able to get out of the sun, wind, and rain. And to feel safe. I am not surprised that they wouldn't lay in there. It's not a safe environment. They won't lay unless they feel safe. And they cannot be left in the sun like that. Seriously, build them a small loft to live in, not open cages. And if they are kept in there all the time, then they don't have enough room. It's like you living in a small bathroom all the time.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm glad you posted those pictures, they are an eye opener and you pretty much answered your own questions by showing their housing situation. 

I totally agree with the above post. 

They need housing that is much more secure, larger and weather and predator proofed, not to mention they need a loft that is at least a foot off the ground, with perches that are even higher up. No openings should be larger then 1/4 inch.

*


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

I am thinking of buying or constructing a cage... What type of cage is best for pigeons?
for example a picture?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Do a web search on your own. you will find many loft plans.
For now, put a roof of wood or metal over your pens, that is a good start. even sheets of plastic......... COVER IT!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SnRadcliffe said:


> I am thinking of buying or constructing a cage... What type of cage is best for pigeons?
> for example a picture?



Not a cage really, more of an enclosure, like a small shed or something where they are safe from weather, and predators. But can go out into the sunlight when they want to. A simple cage leaves them out in the open.

Maybe read some of these posts.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

See?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know you're trying, but these birds are not inanimate objects. They are living creatures. They don't have enough room to live in there, never mind breed in there. Is there no way you can build a small enclosed little shed like structure with wood, and an area where they can get outside for sunlight? Would you want to live in a closet with nothing to do all day, and you can't even move around? Each bird needs at the very least 2 Square feet of floor space. You don't have enough room in there for them, never mind with 2 babies. And they grow quickly. You would have 4 good sized birds in each cage in a months time. When we own animals, we owe it to them to try and meet their needs. Enough room to live is the most basic of needs. If you can't give them a larger area to live in and breed in, then they probably won't breed. And maybe you shouldn't keep pigeons. I'm sorry, not trying to be mean, but they don't have much of a life in cages that size.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I agree those cages are good for one bird each as a temporary housing and then free flight or big flight pen to excersize in. Rethink your breeding and what you want to do


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

That is one small step ahead. The next step would be to have a large enough enclosure, say 10' x 8' x 8' , protected by a strong wire mesh. Ensure it is predator proof. Have a roof. Let them out during the day so they can roam around safely and lock them up in those boxes as night falls. Design and build a good loft soon.


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

*I can not afford it now but the place where from I bought them is worst than this so that's why I am not giving them back  I will soon persuade my mother to buy a big loft *

By the way they seem really happy there,I am not keeping them in one cage because the fantail-cock is dying to mate with the roller-hen;whereas fantail-hen is fighting with the roller-cock


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We're just saying that they need some room to move around. They aren't just breeding machines. They are smart birds, and need some room to do more than just sit.
Even a bigger place with a roof over it for protection from rain. You could have wood on a couple of sides, and the wire on the other two sides. Like a really large cage or aviary. Then put in a couple of nest boxes for them to feel safe. Towels won't protect them from rain.


----------

